# Tool Restorations >  Antique level restoration

## Mikhandmaker

A few months ago my father found an old wooden level in very poor conditions an he quickly thought that I could give it a second chance for sure! When he showed it to me I really thought that it might not be worth restoring it, but seeing it in such poor condition I was challenged whether I could give it an improved look from when it was manufactured.


Follow me on Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/mikhandmaker/
Youtube: www.youtube.com/c/Mikhandmaker

----------

Eaglewood (Jan 5, 2021),

Jon (Jan 4, 2021),

mklotz (Jan 4, 2021),

olderdan (Jan 7, 2021)

----------


## TrickieDickie

Nicely done and the wood looks like teak

----------

Mikhandmaker (Jan 6, 2021)

----------


## bruce.desertrat

That's a really gorgeous rebuild; I have an old Stanley 00 in similar (or worse) condition that was gathering dust in the garage of our house when we bought it. Sadly the ends are pretty deeply cracked and I think I'll have to shorten it by about 3". Be fun to try, though.

----------

Mikhandmaker (Jan 6, 2021)

----------


## Mikhandmaker

Thanks mate!



> Nicely done and the wood looks like teak

----------


## Mikhandmaker

[QUOTE=bruce.desertrat;172680] a really gorgeous rebuild; I have an old Stanley 00 in similar (or worse) condition that was gathering dust in the garage of our house when we bought it. Sadly the ends are pretty deeply cracked and I think I'll have to shorten it by about 3". Be fun to try, though.

Thank you very much Bruce! I encourage you to give it a second life

----------

